# has anyone ordered from av123 lately?



## tys (May 18, 2008)

Has anyone ordered anything from av123 and received their goods lately?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

tys said:


> Has anyone ordered anything from av123 and received their goods lately?


probably doubtful with all the problems going on with that company


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

A friend of mine in Amarillo ordered an MFW-15 in March and received it in about 9 days.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

dsr7997 said:


> A friend of mine in Amarillo ordered an MFW-15 in March and received it in about 9 days.


I would be hesitant considering the companies current situation though.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

recruit said:


> I would be hesitant considering the companies current situation though.


John is absolutely correct. Thanks for adding that John, I should have caught that one. :T


----------

